
Build a commission only sales team - iqonik
https://www.commissioncrowd.com?ref=qJYgHcBL
======
iqonik
I found these guys after being advised to find a Sales Guy for my side-
project:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11453802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11453802)

Disclaimer:

I'm not associated with them in anyway but the link is my referral link.

